# input on this planned trip?



## manderson (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm looking at a trip next spring, early April. Vancouver to Jasper via the Canadian, overnight in Jasper, then the Skeena to Prince Rupert. Fly back to Vancouver. I'm in Seattle, so would take the Cascades to and from Vancouver.

Friday appears to be the only departure date from Vancouver for which this would work with a one-nighter in Jasper.

Anything I should be considering here? What with Amtrak, hotel and airline points I can do this pretty cheaply, especially if I go economy on the Canadian. I've done the Canadian, Toronto to Vancouver, in sleeper class, and of course sleeper would be my first choice for this trip as well, but it seems pretty steep these days, particularly for less than 24 hours on the train. Skeena doesn't offer touring class until mid-June.

Appreciate any input -- thanks.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice trip, I'm envious!

And since the Vancouver to Jasper leg is just an overnite with bargain fares in Coach (with their own in Season Diner,Cafe and Dome Car Plus Free Blankets and Pilllows) compared to Very High Sleeper Fares, I say go for it!

I've never stayed in Jasper or ridden the Skeena so can't comment on that part of the trip so can't comment on that part of the trip. .


----------

